# New hard disk recommendations



## ziscwg (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm going to upgrade my HDVR2 to a larger disk. I believe I understand how to do it with the guides that I have found.
I want to replace my drive with a 160gb (or about that size) drive. 

Are there any drives or brands that are preferred?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

If you read the sponsors of this forum you will be lead to believe that Maxtor Quickviews are the best. Problem with them is there one year only warranty (worst in the business). Western Digital and Hitachi both have three year warranties, but I prefer the Seagates which have a full 5 year warranty (best in the business). Their 160GB drives are pretty quiet (more so than the larger ones). Some folks swear by Samsung, but I never see these offered with nice rebates like the WD, Hitachi, and Seagates if one is patient.


----------



## starbiker99 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have upgraded my tivo's with a couple different drives to kind of test it out. I used a 320 GB WD a 300 GB Seagate a 120 GB WD. The 320 GB WD runs the coolest and is the quietest. The Seagate 300 is a DEG or 2 warmer and also the noisiest and the 120 GB WD runs about the same temp as the Seagate but is quiter. Just my personal observations.


----------



## kschauwe (Sep 17, 2003)

I second the new WD.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

I've been contemplating a HD upgrade myself - just got my Humax 80-hour a couple weeks ago. The hard drive is a little loud, so I'm looking for quiet without overheating. Might as well go bigger while I'm at it!

Is there any limit on the size of drives? Is a 300GB, if I go for it, too big? Or is it more like "if it fits, it works"?


----------



## cdeckert219 (Jan 7, 2006)

TydalForce, 300GB is definitely do-able. I've even heard someone put dual 500s in.


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

after having 3 maxtors and a couple of western digitals and 1 nikimi drive die on me, i will only use seagate drives from now on


----------



## cjs226 (Sep 28, 2003)

After doing some research, a couple of weeks ago I grabbed a Western Digital WD3200JB 320GB drive. It's proven to be quiet and, for it's size, cool. I'm very pleased. I picked it up from NewEgg for $120.


----------



## LarryS (Dec 14, 2002)

Installed an Hitachi 160GB drive and used the acoustic management tools to set it to maximum quiet. Now it is much quiter than the factory Maxtor drive it replaced.


----------



## mackiedoo2 (Mar 15, 2005)

My factory installed Maxtor QuickView drive failed on me while I was oon vacation. Looks like a head crash. I was really pissed because there were at least 7 PBS programs on there that I can't really get from anywhere other source. My brother also had a maxtor fail on him and so did a work colleage of mine. I've now sworn off Maxtors and I'd recommend Seagates or Western Digitals. I got a 320GB Western Digital from a local retail store. I would have gone with a Seagate but they were out of 300GB seagate drives and I was in a hurry so I couldn't wait for it by ordering online. And I agree about the Western Digital 320's being quiet. I don't think they say that on the packaging but my God, it's quiet. Compared to the Maxtors I used to have before. Yikes, those were gronk machines.


----------

